
Future Dating App Algorithms Are Unsexy but Brutally Effective - frog7frog
https://gizmodo.com/the-future-of-online-dating-is-unsexy-and-brutally-effe-1819781116
======
Madmallard
People that use dating apps become the most shallow versions of themselves by
and large. Women all go for men that are 8s and above and even women that are
5s and below get it so they never settle for men below that in the hopes they
can one day get the 8 again.

It is a ruined system that will never work. You have to fix this problem away
from electronics.

~~~
tacon
[https://www.girlsaskguys.com/sexual-behavior/a25414-the-
alph...](https://www.girlsaskguys.com/sexual-behavior/a25414-the-alpha-widow-
how-they-come-to-be)

------
fishcolorbrick
_“We found in China users who like a very, um, demure type of individual.”
This he mentions in a tone which seems to imply a stereotype I’m unaware of._

I'm too naive to get this joke - can anyone explain it to me?

